# What kind of makeup for a Dominatrix Halloween costume?



## tricky (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm thinking Blacktrack liner, some Vanilla pig on the lid and some red lipstick. Any other ideas? My outfit is red and black.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

I like Scarlett's Makeup in this photo 





Scarlett & Natalie: The Dominatrix Look - Polyvore


----------



## tricky (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I like Scarlett's Makeup in this photo 





Scarlett & Natalie: The Dominatrix Look - Polyvore_

 
Yes! Very hot. I have a lipstick that color (Manic Panic Black Rose). Thanks!


----------

